# P&ID, Piping and Instrumentation Diagram



## ErOtto

Hola estimados/as foreros/as,

a ver qué alma caritativa me refresca la memoria y me dice cual es la traducción al español... que "se me ha ido la olla"  

Gracias, gracias

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## chemgirl

Diagrama de Tuberías e Instrumentación, DTI.

Saludos!


----------



## ErOtto

Hola chemgirl,

Sabía que eran diagramas de flujo... pero no me acordaba/no estaba seguro si la abreviación era tan obvia   (que es lo que necesito)

Gracias mil  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## mora

Hola
De acuerdo, es DTI

http://www.esimez.ipn.mx/controlvii/DIAGRAMASrev4.PDF

mora


----------



## LenguaTec

aqui en Ecuador simplemente dicimos "P&ID"


----------



## chemgirl

LenguaTec said:


> aqui en Ecuador simplemente dicimos "P&ID"


 
Hola LenguaTec, aqui en Venezuela también es más comun llamarlos P&ID, pero esto es la abreviación en inglés de Pipping and Instrumentation Diagram. Si necesitas decirlo en español, debes decir DTI, e igualmente debe ser entendido.

Saludos.


----------



## JGGR07

Buenas Noches.
Que parametros toman en cuenta para realizar los DTI?. 
Alguien que me ayude por favor.
Gracias.


----------



## JGGR07

Quise decir Alguien.


----------



## JGGR07

Buenas Noches.
Que parametros toman en cuenta para realizar los DTI o P&ID?
alquien que me ayude por favor. 
Gracias.


----------



## chemgirl

Hola, que tal.

En los P&ID's se especifica la siguiente información acerca de una planta de procesos: 

- Instrumentación con su identificación (Tag).
- Todos los equipos mecánicos con su identificación (Tag).
- Todas las válvulas con su identificación (Tag).
- Tuberías de proceso, indicando tamaños, y cambios de diámetro con su identificación.
- Venteos, drenajes, accesorios especiales, líneas de muestreo.
- Dirección del flujo.
- Referencia de interconexión con otros P&ID's.
- Identificación de componentes y subsistemas desarrollados por otros fabricantes o empresas.
- Mantener secuencia lógica del proceso.


NO se debe incluir en un P&ID la siguiente información:

- Válvulas de instrumentación de raíz
- Relés

- Interruptores manuales
- Datos de variables de proceso (Esa información se presenta en el PFD)
- Tubing y válvulas de los sistemas de instrumentación
- Codos, Tees, y accesorios similares. (Solo reducciones y ampliaciones del diámetro de la tubería)- Notas de explicación muy largas



Espero sea útil esta información.





Saludos!


----------



## JGGR07

Entiendo la identificacion de los instrumentos y accesorios como tal que llevan los P&ID. En realidad mi duda es si existe alguna norma para llevarlos a los planos como tal.
Gracias.


----------



## chemgirl

Conozco de la existencia de una norma PDVSA que especifica toda la información que se debe colocar para cada equipo, tubería y accesorio. Esta norma aplica dentro de la empresa petrolera venezolana. 

En esa norma encuentras toda la simbología que se debe utilizar en el P&ID. Es muy completa. Te recomiendo que trates de conseguirla.

Si existe alguna otra norma que aplique a nivel internacional, no tengo conocimiento de ella.


----------



## JGGR07

Muchas gracias Chemgirl. Ahora veremos si la encuentro con los de la nueva PDVSA o con personas de la vieja, jajajaja


----------



## Montsuel

Gente, a partir del post #7 se han ido del tema, esto es un foro sobre idiomas.
Para esos "off-topic" pueden usar los mensajes privados o e-mails.

Éxitos!


----------

